# LIMA | Projects & Construction



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Lima is the capital and the largest city of Peru. It is located in the valleys of the Chillón, Rímac and Lurín Rivers, in the central coastal part of the country, overlooking the Pacific Ocean. Together with the seaport of Callao, it forms a contiguous urban area known as the Lima Metropolitan Area. With a population of more than 9 million, Lima is one of the largest cities in the Americas.

Lima was named by natives in the agricultural region known by native Peruvians as Limaq. It became the capital and most important city in the Viceroyalty of Peru. Following the Peruvian War of Independence, it became the capital of the Republic of Peru (República del Perú). Around one-third of the national population lives in the metropolitan area.









 Lima - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org



































Overview of Costa Verde and the Pacific Ocean, Miraflores district.

















Urban grow:























Crecimiento poblacional







observatoriochirilu.ana.gob.pe


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Pedestrianization of historical centre*














Peruviano7 said:


> Peatonalización del Centro Histórico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Videos about restorations:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*RECOLETA CONVENT RESTORATION*



Pagiusalvi said:


>





Malibú@.. said:


> Plaza Francia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Municipality of Lima carries out recovery works in the historic church of La Recoleta*
Works are carried out in the convent, temple and curial house of the Parroquia de los Sagrados Corazones



















Municipio de Lima realiza obras de recuperación en histórica iglesia de La Recoleta


El alcalde de Lima, Jorge Muñoz, supervisó los trabajos de recuperación que viene realizando la comuna limeña en la fachada del convento, templo y casa curial de la Parroquia de los Sagrados Corazones, más conocida como la Iglesia de La Recoleta, una de las más antiguas de la capital, construida...




andina.pe







Peruviano7 said:


> Ojalá repusieran la balaustrada del Colegio de los Sagrados Corazones Recoleta de Lima
> 
> Se vería mucho mejor la edificación.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Restoration of the pool of the main square, the Oidor's house and progress of works in Jirón Conde de Superunda. Own photos.*



asdfz said:


> Restauración pileta de la plaza de armas, casa del Oidor y avance de obras en jirón Conde de Superunda. Fotos propias.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Restoration of monuments Francisco Bolognesi, Ramón Castilla and Petit Thouars*








*Candamo monument*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Monument of the Dos de Mayo restoration






*


Peruviano7 said:


> *Monumento del Dos de Mayo*
> Entrega del Monumento del Dos de Mayo, el monumento más bello de Lima.
> Lastima que la restauración no involucre los edificios academicistas que son parte de la Plaza Dos de Mayo.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Crillón III








*



Peruviano7 said:


> *Crillón III*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MUNICIPALITY OF LIMA DELIVERY WORK FOR THE RECOVERY AND IMPROVEMENT OF THE HOSPICIO MANRIQUE*



jUaN cArLoS ! ! ! said:


> Por otro lado, se ha entregado el Hospicio Manrique. En el vídeo, Muñoz dice que, aparte de la Pinacoteca y las oficinas de la municipalidad, habrán tiendas en la planta baja de la fachada hacia Plaza Francia. Sería lindo que una de esas se instalara un café con terraza como lo han comentado en el pasado. También menciona que más adelante está proyectado cambiarle el piso a la plaza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Peruviano7 said:


> *Hospicio Bartolomé Manrique*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Before / after*



Peruviano7 said:


> Para los que le gusta una antes y un después
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*New Judicial Branch *


























kaMetZa said:


> Nueva Sala Penal Nacional:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kaMetZa said:


> Algunas de hace unos días en el Centro:
> 
> Nueva sede de la Sala Penal Nacional en Uruguay y Belén.
> 
> Fotos propias.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Bicentennial Project*

























































Scipion Real State: Imágenes del Proyecto Bicentenario en el centro histórico de Lima


FOTOS | El proyecto Bicentenario tendrá el primer edificio prime, o de lujo, en el centro histórico de Lima. Para fines de año estaría listo el Edificio San Luis, el mismo que estará acompañado de un nuevo edificio colindante.




gestion.pe





Nowadays:



jUaN cArLoS ! ! ! said:


> Parece que se han iniciado obras preliminares en el proyecto Bicentenario de Scipion Real State
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Rizo Patrón*






















jUaN cArLoS ! ! ! said:


> Se ha retirado la pintura de casi toda la fachada para dejar la terminación símil piedra expuesta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*restoration of the Copacabana Church*



Peruviano7 said:


> Que bueno con la restauración de la *Iglesia de Copacabana*, se nota más su portada rococó
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Some restorations examples:



jUaN cArLoS ! ! ! said:


> *Casona en Cailloma*
> Se develó esta obra de reciclaje de una casona en estado calamitoso. Según David Pino, en el grupo Alerta Patrimonio, se restauró la fachada y por dentro hasta la primera crujía. El resto es una construcción moderna. Esta destinado a viviendas y comercio.
> Antes
> 
> ...





jUaN cArLoS ! ! ! said:


> *Casa del Oidor*
> Ayer pasé más de cerca y tomé esta foto. Se ve poco pero están trabajando en el techo y las teatinas
> 
> 
> ...





jUaN cArLoS ! ! ! said:


> Traigo esto para acá.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jUaN cArLoS ! ! ! said:


> También se habló del proyecto en Carabaya - Contumazá - Lino Cornejo. He traído fotos de ese proyecto en el pasado sin saber lo que se ejecutaba. Se trata de la unión de cuatro antiguos edificios de departamentos de los cuales se ha conservado hasta la primera crujía. Como verán en las fotos, decir que sus interiores estaban deteriorados es poco.
> 
> El proyecto es de la Fundación Canevaro. Es una galería comercial y oficinas. Para lo decaída que está la zona, el proyecto suma bastante.
> 
> Fuente: 𝗘𝗡𝗧𝗥𝗘 𝗟𝗔 𝗡𝗢𝗥𝗠𝗔𝗧𝗜𝗩𝗔 𝗬 𝗟𝗔 𝗥𝗘𝗔𝗟𝗜𝗗𝗔𝗗


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

More about restorations:



pegasus_ said:


> *Del forista Barreto Flores Bruno*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CarlosEnrique said:


> Mantenimiento de la Casa del Balcon Eclectico
> Fotos propias





jUaN cArLoS ! ! ! said:


> *Restauración Banco de Crédito (Antiguo Banco Italiano)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jUaN cArLoS ! ! ! said:


> *Mantenimiento Palacio de Torre Tagle*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Alameda Chabuca Granda*



Peruviano7 said:


> Fuente





Peruviano7 said:


> Alameda Chabuca Granda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Costa Verde Lima - Callao

In October they will start the expansion of Costa Verde from San Miguel to Callao *

























*

























*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

But it is unfinish:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Costanera Uno | **La Perla, Callao





































-----------




























*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LOCATION:








Google Maps


Busca negocios locales, consulta mapas y consigue información sobre rutas en Google Maps.




www.google.com































update:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Mar Costanera - La Perla Callao*

*LOCATION:** Torre Mar Costanera - La Perla Callao | Besco Inmobiliaria · Av. Costanera 2397, Callao 01, Perú








*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Brasil*

LOCATION:Google Maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*FLY SAN FELIPE*

LOCATION:Google Maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Roosvelt 5591 *

LOCATION: Google Maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Roosevelt 6000*

LOCATION:Google Maps

*







*



pegasus_ said:


> *Proyecto Unity*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Blas Cerdeña 299* 

LOCATION:Calle Mariscal Blas Cerdeña 299 · Calle Mariscal Blas Cerdeña 299, San Isidro 15073, Peru


































Peruviano7 said:


> *Blas Cerdeña 299*
> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*RIVERA NAVARRETE 548

LOCATION: Av. Rivera Navarrete 548 · Av. Rivera Navarrete 548, San Isidro 15046, Peru*


















Pagiusalvi said:


> *RIVERA NAVARRETE 548*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PROYECTO GLORIA
Pragma Arquitectos

LOCATION: Av. Rivera Navarrete 548 · Av. Rivera Navarrete 548, San Isidro 15046, Peru









*


Marvey21 said:


> *PROYECTO GLORIA
> Pragma Arquitectos
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Intercorp would present a new project for the San Martín ex-barracks*

The new project would only be evaluated next year, after the company carries out a remodeling work on the Manuel Bonilla Sports Complex, said the mayor of Miraflores.









Intercorp presentaría un nuevo proyecto para el excuartel San Martín


El nuevo proyecto recién sería evaluado el próximo año, luego de que la empresa ejecute una obra de remodelación del Complejo Deportivo Manuel Bonilla, indicó el alcalde de Miraflores.




gestion.pe





------------
*LOCATION:San Martin · Lima District 15083, Peru






















 *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ROMA 498*

LOCATION: Calle Roma 498 · Calle Roma 498, San Isidro 15076, Peru




























*



























*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Carlos Graña 310*

LOCATION:Calle Carlos Graña 310 · Calle Carlos Graña 310, San Isidro 15073, Peru











































-----------------------



















































Edificio Carlos Graña 310







www.cortizo.com







Peruviano7 said:


> Carlos Graña 310
> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Delivery of apartments for the largest social housing megaproject in the country begins

LOCATION: Google Maps*
























Inician entrega de departamentos del megaproyecto de vivienda social más grande del país


La viceministra de Vivienda y Urbanismo, Elizabeth Añaños, junto al gerente general de la empresa Besco, Javier Salazar, participó en la entrega simbólica de llaves de los primeros 400 departamentos en el condominio Las Lomas del Rímac, el megaproyecto de vivienda de interés... #gobpe




www.gob.pe












*Lomas del Rímac*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Construction of “La Alameda del Rímac” begins with almost 6,000 social housing*


















Inician construcción de “La Alameda del Rímac” con casi 6,000 viviendas sociales


Inició la construcción del megaproyecto inmobiliario “La Alameda del Rímac”, que consiste en la edificación de 5,984 viviendas sociales sobre



www.construccionyvivienda.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Ciudad Bicentenario

PDF* WITH ALL THE INFORMATION:



https://www.minam.gob.pe/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/Informe-Sectorial-9_presentaci%c3%b3n.pdf



----------------

*LOCATION:Google Maps*













































































Ciudad Bicentenario: La primera urbe del siglo XXI se construirá en Perú


Con una inversión de 3.000 millones de dólares y erigida en el desierto, la faraónica ciudad será la solución al “caótico” crecimiento del país.




aldianews.com














http://www7.quito.gob.ec/mdmq_ordenanzas/Ordenanzas/ORDENANZAS%20MUNICIPALES%202018/ORDM-2018-0231-CIUDAD%20BICENTENARIO-PROYECTO%20URBANISTICO.pdf


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Ancon Industrial area*


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

el palmesano said:


> *Ancon Industrial area*
> 
> View attachment 1604526
> View attachment 1604532
> ...


Thx Palmesano  It's very interesting to have urbanism projects and not only high rise buildings pictures without contextualisation in the public realm.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Frenchlover said:


> Thx Palmesano  It's very interesting to have urbanism projects and not only high rise buildings pictures without contextualisation in the public realm.


your welcome!

well, in some projects I tried to put the location to contextualize


----------



## AndrzGln (Mar 18, 2009)

AmaIng compilation of projects … Lima have an enormous potential and a lot of space to grow .. thanks for sharing this


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*NESTA*

LOCATION:Av. Gral. Salaverry 475 · Av. Gral. Salaverry 475, Lince 15072, Peru













Marvey21 said:


> *NESTA*
> Av. Salaverry 475, Jesús María (Frente al Campo de Marte)
> 
> Se optó por un retiro en el lado izquierdo, una medianera menos que aporta a los departamentos un balcón amplio con ventanas piso a techo en esa esquina. Muy lindo, me gustó.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Libertadora

LOCATION:Calle Mariano Melgar · Miraflores, Peru*










Peruviano7 said:


> Proyecto en Miraflores, ubicado en Calle Mariano Melgar Cdra. 4, Santa Cruz
> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*EDIFICIO MOZZIONE. *

LOCATION: Malecon Grau 117 · Malecon Grau 117, Chorrillos 15063, Peru

*







*




Elviento said:


> Cuatro edificios *en construcción* en Chorrillos, todos cerca a la Bajada de Agua Dulce:
> 
> *EDIFICIO MOZZIONE*
> 
> Malecón Grau 117, Chorrillos.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Madre Selva.*


LOCATION: Av. Chorrillos 150 · Av. Chorrillos 150, Chorrillos 15063, Peru













Elviento said:


> Madre Selva - Tale inmobiliaria
> 
> *Av. Chorrillos 150, Chorrillos 15063 *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Cardinal*


LOCATION: Av Alejandro Iglesias 111 · Av Alejandro Iglesias 111, Chorrillos 15064, Peru




















Elviento said:


> *Edificio Cardinal:*
> 
> cardinal - Departamentos en Chorrillos
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Nomade*

LOCATION: Av. Chorrillos 640 · Av. Chorrillos 640, Chorrillos 15063, Peru











*Chorrillos, Av. José Olaya 225*


LOCATION: Av José Olaya 225 · Av José Olaya 225, Lima 15064, Peru













Elviento said:


> *Edificio Nomade:*
> nomade - departamentos en chorrillos
> 
> Av. Chorrillos 640 - 646 - Frente al Círculo Militar Chorrillos
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Alta San Isidro*


LOCATION:Calle Mariano Melgar · Miraflores, Peru

*







 





*


Joaoleon19 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*IQ SAN ISIDRO*

LOCATION:Calle Mariano Melgar · Miraflores, Peru




















Marvey21 said:


> *Grupo T&C*
> 
> Ya es oficial, este es el diseño definitivo, me gusta más que el anterior.
> 
> ...





lima~limon said:


> Bueno, parece que al lado hay un hotel/hostal de medio pelo. Probablemente se venda como terreno pronto.
> (Foto de Google Street View del 2015)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Plaza Bollar Éste*

LOCATION:Proyecto Plaza Bollar · Calle Machaypuito 250, San Isidro 15073, Peru


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Condominios Mambo*

LOCATION:Google Maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Restorations:



Pagiusalvi said:


> IGLESIA DE LA RECOLETA
> 
> 
> 
> ...





J Block said:


> Recuperación del Monumento a Francisco Bolognesi


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Fibra Camino Real*

LOCATION:












Peruviano7 said:


> *Edificio Fibra Camino Real*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Gran Parque Roma de Los Portales








*



pegasus_ said:


> Forista: Daniel Franco
> Avances de Gran Parque Roma de Los Portales
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Pezet 375








*





















*







*



DiegoVega said:


> El martes fui por pezet 375. Tiene 23pisos y 82m siendo uno de los mas altos del golf. Sus futuros vecinos pezet 195 con 2 pisos mas seran mas altos todavia.





Peruviano7 said:


> *375 Avenida Pezet*
> 
> 375 Avenida Pezet





Joaoleon19 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*The Palms San Isidro*
























DiegoVega said:


> Fotos propias: The Palms San Isidro de Imagina 20 pisos
> Calle Ernesto Plasencia 380 Esq. Av Camino Real
> depas desde 132.70 m² a 321.18 m²
> The Palms


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Old City refurbishment:



Peruviano7 said:


> Vecinos, seguimos avanzando con la primera etapa de la peatonalización del Centro Histórico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lima~limon said:


> Peatonalización del Damero de Pizarro
> Cuadra 1 de Jr. Superunda.
> 
> Esta parte ya está casi lista y me encanta porque conecta con el pasaja Santa Rosa ( sic) donde está el Virrey y Tanta
> ...





jUaN cArLoS ! ! ! said:


> Un poco de Barranco
> 
> *Casa en el Boulevard*
> Como se imaginarán, la pandemia ha dejado al lugar un poco decaído. Por lo menos hay una restauración en curso.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Eco Plaza Wilson* 












Peruviano7 said:


> No será la gran cosa, pero es lo que hay, actualmente el lugar es una fea construcción, lo interesante del proyecto es el atrio espaciado de la entrada, si lo hacen como el render será aceptable e irá en concordancia en escalas con los edificios de al lado
> 
> *Eco Plaza Wilson*
> Av. Garcilaso de la Vega y Av. Uruguay
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Recoleta church restoration:



Peruviano7 said:


> *Plaza Francia*
> Iglesia de la Recoleta
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Bolívar monumet retoration:*



Peruviano7 said:


> *Plaza Bolívar*
> Restauración del monumento al libertador Simón Bolívar, en la Plaza Bolívar donde se ubica el Congreso de la República
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Sol 170*








*














*



lima~limon said:


> Proyecto Sol 170 de V&V en Barranco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Blas Cerdeña 279








*



DiegoVega said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Homelife Miraflores* 












Peruviano7 said:


> *Homelife Miraflores*
> 
> Miraflores - Av. Paseo de la República 6190
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Plaza Nicolini* 










Intellect Major said:


> *Plaza Nicolini*
> 
> Cercado de Lima - Av. Argentina 200
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SCHELL *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Carnaval 185 *



























DiegoVega said:


> El edificio carnaval 185 tiene 28p mas azotea parece que tendra una buena altura se ve mas alto que el de ripley de 75m. seria bacan si llega a los 100m. Si los pisos residenciales los hacen de 3-3.5m como otros paises seria posible.
> View attachment 1700835
> View attachment 1700851
> 
> fuente del video:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Centro Empresarial SANTA CRUZ* 












Peruviano7 said:


> *Centro Empresarial SANTA CRUZ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Peruviano7 said:


> *UBICACIÓN*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Av 28 de Julio 360


















*



pegasus_ said:


> https://urbania.pe/inmueble/proyecto-exclusivo-proyecto-en:-av-28-de-julio-360-miraflores-miraflores-san-antonio-galeon-61525565
> 
> 
> 
> *Proyecto En: Av 28 de Julio 360, Miraflores*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Conversion into pedestrian streets of streets of the old town *



Fanovento said:


> Unas fotos que tomé ayer en el Centro. No iba desde hace mucho y he quedado gratamente sorprendido del buen trabajo que se viene haciendo.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

more:



lima~limon said:


> Jirón Rufino Torrico - cuadra 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lima~limon said:


> *Azangaro - cuadra 1*





lima~limon said:


> *Lampa - cuadra 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

some videos about it:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Plaza Center Rex*





















Peruviano7 said:


> *Plaza Center Rex*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRAL PARK*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre del Parque II*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Le Rosier*












DiegoVega said:


> Otro nuevo proyecto de 20 pisos de Abril. Se llama Le Rosier y estara ubicado en la Av Roosevelt 5877. los renders de sus 4 proximos projectos todavia se ven borrosos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Plaza Olivar* 



















Peruviano7 said:


> Fuente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Brissa*













Fanovento said:


> Avances del proyecto Brissa en la Av. Brasil y un reciente edificio miraflorino. Fotos propias.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Arequipa*












DiegoVega said:


> Edificio arequipa empezando el piso 17


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Lisindro*












DiegoVega said:


> Lisindro ya con grua


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*RICARDO PALMA*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*San Isidro | Canaval 185*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Limatambo Tower*







DiegoVega said:


> Lo bueno: su lobby de quadruple altura. Lo malo: todo lo demas. Fotos propias


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*La Victoria | Torre de vivienda Audacity*





















EnriqueSandoval said:


> Ayer pasé por la zona y pude tomar estas fotos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE BICENTENARIO*











Dilverperuvia said:


> ¡BUENA NOTICIA! Poder Judicial reconoce que el Parque Bicentenario es seguro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great updates!


----------

